# Delamination And The Front Skin



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

This is a link to a picture taken from the picture gallery on the front of an Outback. As you can see there is not much support for the front skin.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=4051

some more info:

QUOTE(CamperAndy @ Oct 9 2006, 06:35 AM)

Please define delamination when you vote yes. If you think it is delamination when the front cap is not perfectly smooth then you may not be seeing lamination at all.

De lamination is the separation of the Felon skin from the uderlayment resulting in blisters in the Felon skin. This separation is normally due to water absorption in the underlayment, which means you have to have a leak.

You are almost correct in your description of delamination. You don't have to have a water leak to have delamination. The Filon (correct spelling) skin is glued to a luan backer on the Outback. If the glue comes loose you will have delamination. Thor/Keystone does not vaccum bond their sidewalls or the front and back walls on the Outback, they are pinch rolled with only glue, so if you get an air bubble in the glue, delamination can accur. The front wall on the Outback is its weakest link. This is what happend to my 05 26rs, which I have now sold. I loved the Outback, but some of the manufacturing processes leave alot to be desired. Ie: walls, wiring, storage doors and roof.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> I loved the Outback, but some of the manufacturing processes leave alot to be desired. Ie: walls, wiring, storage doors and roof.


I think that could be said about most manufacturers in this weight/price class.

Just curious, what problems did you have with the roof? I was under the assumption that the rubber roof membrane was the same across manufacturers.

Mike


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

camping479 said:


> > I loved the Outback, but some of the manufacturing processes leave alot to be desired. Ie: walls, wiring, storage doors and roof.
> 
> 
> I think that could be said about most manufacturers in this weight/price class.
> ...


Yes, most manufacturers don't vaccum bond their walls. But the one's I know of that do with similar floor plans as the Outback are Forest River, Gulfstream, Jayco, Coachman (?) Rvision (?).
I didn't have a problem with the roof. Just the roof on the Outback is made in a similar fashion as the front and rear walls. Luan board with rubber. No support other than the aluminum roof truss. Don't walk on it! Even Keystone tells you this. Some other manufacturers use a vinyl membrane instead of rubber. Not really sure if one is better than the other. The vinyl is easier to clean. The storage doors on the 06 and up Outback have been changed and are of good quality now.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

camping479 said:


> > I loved the Outback, but some of the manufacturing processes leave alot to be desired. Ie: walls, wiring, storage doors and roof.
> 
> 
> I think that could be said about most manufacturers in this weight/price class.
> ...


Mike,

Not picking a fight but citing that other manufacturers have the same problem is irrelevant since we all own Outbacks  on this site. Does it mean others are bad and ours are not as bad and that is ok?All the other "Gilligans" are little things but not that front end.

Liteway chose to round the nose with one piece which drove a certain construction method. If they squared it off then it could be built like the sides were built. They gambled and lost, the rounded look is nicer looking but---.

In the de-lam post a few posts down from this one there is a picture delam in the rear end of a trailer. Have you ever noticed that for those of use who have rear slides that the part of the trailer underneath the slide is soft just like the front? If found that out waxing mine.

So to close it out ,I'm praying big time that our trailers have good front ends 5 years from now.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Mike,

No problem, I was only making the point that a lot manufacturers in this price range are more focused on getting the product out the door and not so concerned about high quality materials and good quality construction practices. I don't think outbacks are any worse or any better than any other brand, they all do pretty much a cheap job. IMO they are counting on the consumer keeping their trailers for a few years, if that long, and trading for something else. As an example, look on this site, how many people keep their trailers for a season or two and then trade to something else.

Getting back to the delamination, I did notice the rear skin is the same as the front. Our trailer was built in september of '02, so it's four years old now, other than the leaking front marker light, it has been trouble free on the front and rear panels. I did have a roof leak last year and found the cause was a small crack in the roof sealant, an easy fix. These trailers rely on the integrity of the sealants to keep them leak free and regularly checking them and maintaining them is extremely important.

I used to get worked up over everything with the trailer, but not anymore, it's just wood metal, rubber and plastic, I can fix all of that. As long as we can use it to get out and have a good time camping, that's what's important.

Mike


----------

